# Beetle 2012, a nightmare



## drschmidt (Aug 25, 2009)

I buy a 2012 Bettle in November 2012. Besides the Vintage Beetle, this Beetle is really beautifull. This my 10 VW. 2 Karmann Ghia (64 convertible and 1970), Rabbit GTI 83, 3 Scirocco 77, and 1 85 16V (fast car), GTI 85, Beetle 1977, Beetle 1998 yellow and now the 2012 Beetle. But this Beetle is driving me crazy. Has been 5 times in the last 3 month on the shop.
- right and left window problems
- fog lamps get on and off intermitent
- the air conditioning get cold and warm air intermitent
- One incident that I brake hard and don't respond. Almost crash
- Problem with the keyless system. The computer loss the key, as if were far from the car, and was on top of the dash. 
- Tha glovebox don't close. You have to fight with it to close it.
- Mega Wind noise. I hate that!
This show a bad quality control, bad design. A shame for the 3 most largest auto company in the world. And want to be the #1. The dealer change the window motor and pinch sensor last Tuesday and guess, doesn't resolve the problem. Now is in the shop. I hope that this time fix the problems. I don't want to go to the court to demand this guys. I like the Beetle but must be good. Pass the word people.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

My first new Beetle was like that ,1971 Super, about 15 trips to the dealer for warranty repairs during its 2 year warranty. Owned it six years after that without even any minor problems.
Wife bought a 2012 in September and had only a one time problem with the window on the drivers side. No other problems. We have owned 6 new VWs over the years and other than a minor problem here and there they were great. Dont give up.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

drschmidt said:


> I buy a 2012 Bettle in November 2012.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

drschmidt said:


> I buy a 2012 Bettle in November 2012


 This was his trade-in


----------



## stephans (Feb 1, 2012)

*Beetle 2012 problems*

I am the owner of a Beetle 2012, a beautiful car, but the problems are starting! 
When the temperature is below 10, the windows are not opening, so i can't open the door, if i pull hard, it will open but will not close back!! I went to the dealer, they put some lubricant on the motor, i did nothing. I have returned the car to the dealer, they say there nothing that can be done, so now if i understand well, i have a car that work only on warm weather! That sucks, i don't know what to do , any suggestions??


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I asked this same question last month. You need to buy deicer.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

stephans said:


> I am the owner of a Beetle 2012, a beautiful car, but the problems are starting!
> When the temperature is below 10, the windows are not opening, so i can't open the door, if i pull hard, it will open but will not close back!! I went to the dealer, they put some lubricant on the motor, i did nothing. I have returned the car to the dealer, they say there nothing that can be done, so now if i understand well, i have a car that work only on warm weather! That sucks, i don't know what to do , any suggestions??


 I remember someone commenting that VW has a special rubber lubricant that should help 
solve your problem. Mercedes has one that is silicone based and has been sold by them for 
years at about $64 but some people claim VW doesn't want you to use a silicone based lubricant 
since it could affect paint. Either one, I would assume, would be O.K. if you apply it with an 
applicator sponge or rag, making sure you apply it only to the rubber surrounds in your doors.


----------



## drschmidt (Aug 25, 2009)

stephans said:


> I am the owner of a Beetle 2012, a beautiful car, but the problems are starting!
> When the temperature is below 10, the windows are not opening, so i can't open the door, if i pull hard, it will open but will not close back!! I went to the dealer, they put some lubricant on the motor, i did nothing. I have returned the car to the dealer, they say there nothing that can be done, so now if i understand well, i have a car that work only on warm weather! That sucks, i don't know what to do , any suggestions??


 After 4 trip to the shop, they put a new window motor and pinch sensor as well. What Happen? doesn't work. My car still with both window problems, braking problems, a dam wind noise and A/C problems. Is already of the shop for 5 days. They are making a big effort, but is not enough. VW of America has the responsability to fix our car. If in this ocasion the car continue with the problems I will get a legal action against VW. Remeber we are customer ans austomer are always right. In this economic shortage the people that have the economic power has the power. 
I let you know what finally happen with my Beetle.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

drschmidt said:


> I buy a 2012 Bettle in November 2012. Besides the Vintage Beetle, this Beetle is really beautifull. This my 10 VW. 2 Karmann Ghia (64 convertible and 1970), Rabbit GTI 83, 3 Scirocco 77, and 1 85 16V (fast car), GTI 85, Beetle 1977, Beetle 1998 yellow and now the 2012 Beetle. But this Beetle is driving me crazy. Has been 5 times in the last 3 month on the shop.
> - right and left window problems
> - fog lamps get on and off intermitent
> - the air conditioning get cold and warm air intermitent
> ...


 
Maybe your fogs are just acting as the cornering lights? When your lights are on and your fogs are off when you turn the wheel or turn on the turn signal under 25MPH the fog light on the corresponding side will turn on to complement the turn... I think youre just confused about this feature as many passat owners were as well.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

A belated welcome to the forum, stephans. 

Bill


----------



## stephans (Feb 1, 2012)

Thx a lot Ute!


----------



## drschmidt (Aug 25, 2009)

*Beetle 2012 nightmare update*



drschmidt said:


> I buy a 2012 Bettle in November 2012. Besides the Vintage Beetle, this Beetle is really beautifull. This my 10 VW. 2 Karmann Ghia (64 convertible and 1970), Rabbit GTI 83, 3 Scirocco 77, and 1 85 16V (fast car), GTI 85, Beetle 1977, Beetle 1998 yellow and now the 2012 Beetle. But this Beetle is driving me crazy. Has been 5 times in the last 3 month on the shop.
> - right and left window problems
> - fog lamps get on and off intermitent
> - the air conditioning get cold and warm air intermitent
> ...


Now my Beetle is 4 month old. He visit for 6 time the dealer for a 7 days test for diagnosis. Is incredible that they don't found problems in brake, A/C, wind noise. Only the problems with the windows and they order the parts. This was 3 weeks ago and counting. A Regional Manager of VW of America speak with my and she practically do nothing. Is a looking to said that they are doing something but is not. They recommend to bring the Beetle to the dealer for repair, wao!!! what I'm doing for 4 month?. So next week have the 7 visit to the dealer to " Fix" the window. They are going to install new window motors and pinch sensor on both windows for third time. Also the car have a new issue. The last 3 days has problem with the DSG. On drive, the transmission behave more soft and change gears @ 2500rpm. Now is changing gears @ 5000rpm in Drive mode. What else I can say, a LEMON. The worst part is that neither the dealer and VW of America want to accept and change me the Beetle. Probably all the Beetle has issues. Time will say.


----------



## drschmidt (Aug 25, 2009)

*video*








drschmidt said:


> Now my Beetle is 4 month old. He visit for 6 time the dealer for a 7 days test for diagnosis. Is incredible that they don't found problems in brake, A/C, wind noise. Only the problems with the windows and they order the parts. This was 3 weeks ago and counting. A Regional Manager of VW of America speak with my and she practically do nothing. Is a looking to said that they are doing something but is not. They recommend to bring the Beetle to the dealer for repair, wao!!! what I'm doing for 4 month?. So next week have the 7 visit to the dealer to " Fix" the window. They are going to install new window motors and pinch sensor on both windows for third time. Also the car have a new issue. The last 3 days has problem with the DSG. On drive, the transmission behave more soft and change gears @ 2500rpm. Now is changing gears @ 5000rpm in Drive mode. What else I can say, a LEMON. The worst part is that neither the dealer and VW of America want to accept and change me the Beetle. Probably all the Beetle has issues. Time will say.


http://youtu.be/r-ZcAPa79vc


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*window pinch sensor issue: *In my case window motors gear were rubbing on window frame, dealer repositioned motors and grind off some splines, solved problem on passenger side, driver side improved needs more work.

*wind noise*: dealer apply some weights at rear trunk flaps (behind spare tire) to close them, this way cabin is air tight not allowing wind in.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Wind noise is something that you'll probably have to live with. Stuff like that comes with the territory of the design of the car. 

Something I don't know why folks have never been able to grasp is that this is an entirely new car. And with the first model year there are bound to be problems that show up. 

Define braking hard. Pretty much all cars now have ABS brakes on them that stop the brakes from locking up. You said you had a 98 NB, and I know that ABS was not standard on the 98 NBs so maybe that's what you were expecting the brakes to do, lock up and skid to a halt. 

The fog lights, I can guarantee are acting as cornering lights. That's a typical German car thing. My mom has a 2006 Mercedes that does the same thing.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

Herbie3Rivers said:


> The fog lights, I can guarantee are acting as cornering lights. That's a typical German car thing. My mom has a 2006 Mercedes that does the same thing.


:thumbup:

The fog lights do indeed act as cornering lights.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bef said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> The fog lights do indeed act as cornering lights.


Only with headlights on and fogs off.


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

As far as the windows freezing shut in cold weather-this has happened to me a couple of times, and each time I've taken a bottle of warm (not hot) water and poured it lightly along the strip at the base of the window on the top edge of the door. Each time the windows have opened in seconds. Once I get in the car and it warms up from the heater and defroster, it seems to be ok-I think this warms the glass and the inside of the door enough to prevent it from recurring. I have neveer had it do it twice in the same day-only after an overnight cold soak. Annoying, but hardly unresolvable. I'm sure VW will come up with a fix soon enough. Things like this happen with a totally new design.


----------



## drschmidt (Aug 25, 2009)

*If you are planning to buy a 2012 Beetle, WAIT!!!!*

At the end of the day my intention is not to bother VW. Indeed I'm a fan of Volkswagen. My proposal is that any person who read this, don't let your car keep with problems. Be noisy in the dealer, ask for your rights. We are customer and in our recent economy, the client who can afford to buy a new car can buy the brand who offer the best product with the best guarantee and service. Finally if you are waiting to buy a 2012 Beetle, I recommend to buy it next year if all this problems are fixed.
Good luck!!!


----------



## drschmidt (Aug 25, 2009)

stephans said:


> I am the owner of a Beetle 2012, a beautiful car, but the problems are starting!
> When the temperature is below 10, the windows are not opening, so i can't open the door, if i pull hard, it will open but will not close back!! I went to the dealer, they put some lubricant on the motor, i did nothing. I have returned the car to the dealer, they say there nothing that can be done, so now if i understand well, i have a car that work only on warm weather! That sucks, i don't know what to do , any suggestions??


My car is already on the dealership for the last 2 weeks. Now is changing the window motor, pinch sensor and window rubber for third occasion. Also they are repairing the DSG transmission due to a failure to change gears on drive selection. Now is the 7 occasion my Beetle visit the dealer, if broke again I will place a legal action against VW.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drschmidt, 

sorry to read about your continued troubles. I can't imagine the frustration. 

If you don't mind my asking, how is it configured and what are the last 6 numbers in the VIN?


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

dr schmidt.... i just tonight had my 2.5l have its first window issue. It didnt roll down prior to opening the door. Then it just stayed up fully... luckily I noticed it before trying to shut the door. Anyway, im sure there is more fun ahead dealing with this.


----------



## Richies-bugged (May 21, 2012)

*Window saga continues*

Got my 2012 Beetle in January. It has spent a total of 5 weeks in the shop so far due to driver side window not going up properly. First it was a new window gear. Then a new regulator and pinch contol. Then a new gear that I had to wait for 3 weeks to come in. Finally got it back 2 days aog and it has malfunctioned twice already....goes halfway up then back down on its own. The dealer told me VW knows it has a wide spread problem and does not have a fix yet. They claimed the new gear I had to wait on was the fix but...??? I told the service manager this morning and even he can't believe it. I will wait it out to see if it gets worse..stays the same cause at least this time it operates OK after the malfunction...or goes away.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Richies-bugged said:


> Got my 2012 Beetle in January. It has spent a total of 5 weeks in the shop so far due to driver side window not going up properly. First it was a new window gear. Then a new regulator and pinch contol. Then a new gear that I had to wait for 3 weeks to come in. Finally got it back 2 days aog and it has malfunctioned twice already....goes halfway up then back down on its own. The dealer told me VW knows it has a wide spread problem and does not have a fix yet. They claimed the new gear I had to wait on was the fix but...??? I told the service manager this morning and even he can't believe it. I will wait it out to see if it gets worse..stays the same cause at least this time it operates OK after the malfunction...or goes away.


Re: the Window TSB. Your dealer should order these parts. 

Here's the info pertaining to the window motors:

The TSB # is 64-12-01

Replacement Parts numbers are:

5C5-959-801-D-Z01 WINDOW MOTOR
5C5-959-802-F-Z01 WINDOW MOTOR


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Plex: Since the complaints seem to refer to the driver's side window only, will
VW actually replace motors for both windows or must they be told both are
malfunctioning?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Richies-bugged said:


> Got my 2012 Beetle in January. It has spent a total of 5 weeks in the shop so far due to driver side window not going up properly. First it was a new window gear. Then a new regulator and pinch contol. Then a new gear that I had to wait for 3 weeks to come in. Finally got it back 2 days aog and it has malfunctioned twice already....goes halfway up then back down on its own. The dealer told me VW knows it has a wide spread problem and does not have a fix yet. They claimed the new gear I had to wait on was the fix but...??? I told the service manager this morning and even he can't believe it. I will wait it out to see if it gets worse..stays the same cause at least this time it operates OK after the malfunction...or goes away.


Also, ensure you are taking your car to a reputable dealer. There are still quite a few ineffective dealership service centers out there. Ask around or post here in the regional forums to find the best dealership to go to in your area. Remember: you don't have to take the car back to the same dealership you bought it from.

Years ago the suspension on my MKV GLI had a horrible groan/creak when cold. I took it back to my 'regular' dealership 2 times to have it looked at. "That's just how they are" is the response I always got from the service manager. Someone here suggested another dealership and sure enough there was a TSB for the issue. They fixed the car on the first visit and it's never happened again. Everytime I go to them they fix the car right the first time. The 'old' service center I went to would always take 2 to 3 visits to actually fix the problem. Since this was all I ever experienced I thought it was the norm until I found something better. Good luck.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you are having so many problems with your 2012 Beetle drschmidt. 

I assume you purchased it in November of 2011, not Nov of 2012. 

Anyway, this is my 3rd Beetle; I purchased one in '98, 06 and now 2012. Thus far the only real issue I have had w/the 2012 is the windows issue, which they now have a fix for. As for the windows sticking in the cold, I read about this in the manual and already knew to purchase a de-icer. As there is no frame around the window, if you just try to pull the door open when it is cold/icy out, you could risk damaging the seal. 

You may want to try this:

http://www.1z-usa.com/Eistau_De-Icer_Spray.html 

It works great, and unlike many of the others, will not harm the plastics/rubber/paint.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Plex: Since the complaints seem to refer to the driver's side window only, will
> VW actually replace motors for both windows or must they be told both are
> malfunctioning?



Mine was doing it on both but I believe that due to the TSB they will end up replacing both anyway.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Mine was doing it on both but I believe that due to the TSB they will end up replacing both anyway.


The driver's side is acting up again. The service dep't wants me to leave the car again and
again have them open up the internal window area before going as far as to order new motor
or motors. VW HQ did tell me to contact them and reference the number they gave me after
I go through the service. Look's as if, at best, I will have to go through two more visits for 
new motors to be approved and ordered. Will schedule a day next week to bring it in since
I'm occupied this week with adding my APR intercooler, Carbonio Intake, CBFA Filter and
Stage II Backpipe. Will decide on Downpipe at a later time since APR still doesn't have the
Catback Exhaust yet.


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

My wife has a 2012 turbo sunroof car. It has been in once for the driver side window issue and is still acting up but not as extreme. Mostly happens only if the window is rolled down the auto feature anti-trap kicks in so manually it has to be rolled up which makes it not wan to come up when you close just the driver door and lock it. Kinda living with it for right now but its making progress lol. Secon issue at the same time was the electric fan failure that was causing a false start to say. The harness was replaced and acting much better.... All in all i can understand the frustration of multiple trips.. I do think that being a new design there are gonna be issues and flaws. Thats part of the learning curve i guess.. To the orginal OP i hope it all gets resolved and you can ultimately enjoy your car. :thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

and I repeat: 

AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh..... 

That's me breathing a sigh of relief after finally getting my Beetle back from having both window motors replaced. Apparently the parts were on national back order. 

Now I believe I can say my Bug is finally bug free!


----------



## Meags (Jan 26, 2010)

*Window problems*

I hate to tell you this, but I own an '07... windows do the same thing. Go halfway up, then go down completely on their own. VW blames in on the fact that I have tint (not done by them) on my windows.


----------



## Meags (Jan 26, 2010)

Meags said:


> I hate to tell you this, but I own an '07... windows do the same thing. Go halfway up, then go down completely on their own. VW blames in on the fact that I have tint (not done by them) on my windows.


 
Also, about the doors sticking... I was told to lightly rub a little silicone based of stuff on them to keep from sticking. Do not use Vaseline, it will destroy the rubber.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

...funny, I was told silicone was bad for rubber. 

I experienced the same window pinch-protector issues w/my '06 New Beetle, just not as bad. With the addition of the window-gapping feature of the 2012 models, it adds a whole new headache to the problem.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Step 1 is to have VW Service replace the 'guide' gear - Part # 5C0-957-821 which is 
listed on their Tech Note 2028594/2. If this doesn't correct the problem then Step 2 are the 
window motors themselves which will need to be replaced. Part #5C5-959-801-D-Z01 
#5C5-959-802-F-Z01 

This means you will have to go through two separate repair days at the dealership but 
I have been told that once all the above is done, the problem is solved.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Step 1 is to have VW Service replace the 'guide' gear - Part # 5C0-957-821 which is
> listed on their Tech Note 2028594/2. If this doesn't correct the problem then Step 2 are the
> window motors themselves which will need to be replaced. Part #5C5-959-801-D-Z01
> #5C5-959-802-F-Z01
> ...


 There was no 1st step at my dealer. They just ordered the new motors. 

Unless the TSB has changed, sounds like your dealer has given you the run around, Ron.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Be sure they provide you with a loaner car for your inconvenience...


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

the beet said:


> Be sure they provide you with a loaner car for your inconvenience...


 It was a 1-2 hour job but it coincided with my 5000 mile oil change and tire rotation so I had them run me to work. 

If you can spare an hour or two it's not worth a loaner.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> It was a 1-2 hour job but it coincided with my 5000 mile oil change and tire rotation so I had them run me to work.
> 
> If you can spare an hour or two it's not worth a loaner.


 Since they are but a few blocks from my home and have a lrge supply of the various 
automobile mags, Cable T.V., computer stations, as well as food & drink, I can tough it 
out for a few hours. A massage would be nice too......but I realize we're talking VW here 
and not Bugatti.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> It was a 1-2 hour job but it coincided with my 5000 mile oil change and tire rotation so I had them run me to work.
> 
> If you can spare an hour or two it's not worth a loaner.


 In my case, they had already installed/tried the gears and didn't do the trick. So I guess at that point they assumed they would hold on to it until they could get the new motors. Good thing, because I usually open the driver's side window at least twice a day as I park it in a public garage for work. So they had my car for about a week and a half. So they upgraded my ride to a VW Jetta (no Beetle but better than the Nissan they had me in).


----------



## sadowd (Jul 25, 2012)

*BKLYN dealer?*

Hey, may I ask which dealer you bought from in BKLYN, and whether you are satisfied with the service, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sadowd said:


> Hey, may I ask which dealer you bought from in BKLYN, and whether you are satisfied with the service, etc.? Thanks!


Bay Ridge VW, located at 89th St. & 4th Ave.. Service and sales people are not the problem,
but they are at the mercy of the parent company with regard to fix's needed like our 'upzy-
downzy' window problems.


----------



## sadowd (Jul 25, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Bay Ridge VW, located at 89th St. & 4th Ave.. Service and sales people are not the problem,
> but they are at the mercy of the parent company with regard to fix's needed like our 'upzy-
> downzy' window problems.


Thanks ridgemanron. I realize the issue of this thread; my question was really an aside, as I am in Brooklyn and just starting to search for a car, so am looking for insight on local dealers. Anyway, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sadowd said:


> Thanks ridgemanron. I realize the issue of this thread; my question was really an aside, as I am in Brooklyn and just starting to search for a car, so am looking for insight on local dealers. Anyway, thanks for the quick reply.


Besides the cars you'll see on their premises, they have a large storage facility a few
miles away. In this way you can have a better chance at seeing a specific model/color
that isn't on the lot since they will bring it to their dealership's lot if you ask them to.


----------



## jenmor96 (Aug 18, 2012)

*My beetle just shuts off at an intersection*

I purchased my car 4/2012 and i had to take my beetle in today for it keeps dying at an intersection. They told me they don't know whats wrong with it. They ran the computer scan and nothing came back. They took it for a drive and nothing. So there keeping the car to see if they can figure out whats going on with my car. It is very scary to be in the middle of the intersection and your car just shuts off. No steering nothing. Has anyone else have this issue? Also I'm having the window issue too!!!!


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

If it shuts off, you still have steering. Just not power assisted steering.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jenmor96 said:


> I purchased my car 4/2012 and i had to take my beetle in today for it keeps dying at an intersection. They told me they don't know whats wrong with it. They ran the computer scan and nothing came back. They took it for a drive and nothing. So there keeping the car to see if they can figure out whats going on with my car. It is very scary to be in the middle of the intersection and your car just shuts off. No steering nothing. Has anyone else have this issue? Also I'm having the window issue too!!!!


My BF says to tell them to check all harness connections. He would unplug and replug all the main ones. He said that is what is would do first. 

He knows


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> My BF says to tell them to check all harness connections. He would unplug and replug all the main ones. He said that is what is would do first.
> 
> He knows


Babie, 

Please don't take this the wrong way but how does "he know"? 

I see "my BF told me" or "a friend told me" etc... repeatedly in your posts. Are your "contacts" insiders with VW? 

Because if not, based on the amount of complaining and "OMG!" type of threads you make, we should all take your posts with a grain of salt.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Babie,
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way but how does "he know"?
> 
> ...


I just can't say. Take it for a grain if u wish. I like to be helpfully. Sorry if this bugs u, I am ok with it.

Hey--jenmor96 in your other thread, I was right, your harness had a problem.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*2012 beetle*

Sorry to hear about your problems with the 2012 beetle. I frankly was disgusted with the car overall and knew that they missed the target again big time. No offense ,I llove new beetles ,but the 2012 is just plain ugly.I have read people blasting the rsi model and that it was a flop.,which is utter nonsense.The only flop is that it cost way too much .Why ,11 years later can they produce a 365hp ttrs for less the cost of the 225 hp rsi? The rsi was a very good car. All the serious beetle guys want the same thing. Improve the suspension and braking .Lower and widen the stance. Keep the new beetle style or modify it similar to the rsi. Give it a deserved 350 hp ,keep the cost under 40 k and this unique brand would kick ass. I would love to talk to the head of design for the beetle ,because I would reem his rear.I'm pretty sure he is a Japanese fellow. The new beetle shape was much better than the 2012 model. I have modded mine 
and have installed custom one off ground effects ,widen stance ,with about 250 hp.The car gets with it and everyone that sees this car,flip out. I feel bad for you man.They could at least given the engine a 275 hp to 300 hp option. Just go find a good tuner and collaborate ,and get it done.
Sorry if I offended you in anyway.....and hope you get these problems solved.


----------



## jenmor96 (Aug 18, 2012)

Vw is saying my relay panel shorted out.


----------

